# Tired Momma and Baby Growth Spurt related??



## beth30

Today baby boy has been less active. I have been so drained of energy, and achy. Do you think that tiredness, less activity, and momma's growing pains are due to the baby taking a growth spurt???


----------



## Liberty8888

I'm stalking! This is exactly what I wondered! X


----------



## aegle

I can't say for sure, but I've noticed that her decrease in movement generally comes with an increase in my bump size the next few days. I haven't noticed a pattern in my exhaustion, but I haven't been paying much attention to that.

I also think it might be (esp at like 24 weeks) because she's grown enough that she can't move freely around like she used to, but hasn't gained enough strength to be able to push out the uterine wall.

My lo moved much less, it seemed, from 22-24 weeks and she's just now got enough strength to kick again. I'm also noticing that she feels MUCH heavier when I'm walking than it did a few weeks ago. Not looking forward to 3rd tri now, lol.


----------



## Iren_iren

Well, at least thats what I am thinking/hoping for. I am 24+2 and for the past days movements of the bubs have decreased significantly, even glass of cold water did not help. luckly I have doppler and heartbeat is OK. Also I been feeling very tired for the past week and like my tummy been stretched in all the ways. I am panicking a bit, but still feel bubs weak movements or occasional kicks from time to time and he moved from being top right to somewhere left and I guess turned as movements feel different. I have midwife app on Monday, so will check with her


----------



## fifi-folle

First thing I would say is even if you have a doppler you should call OB, m/w or maternity assessment unit if you have reduced movement. I'm speaking from experience - DS hid behind my placenta a few times and freaked me out even though I could hear his HB on doppler. There is no point in you worrying when they can easily pop the CTG on you and see the baby's movements and heartbeat/heartrate. 

Back to your original question I definitely notice more tiredness during one of baby's growth spurts. That and insomnia, increased pains and mood swings. I don't think I was as aware last time but can see the pattern better this time (helps not having much of a gap!)

I hope things ease for you, but definitely seek medical advice re reduced movements x


----------



## phineas

Tip from Sunday to yest, I've been going back for naps and feeling achy and exhausted! Babs been really quiet only the odd kick to my cervix. 

Today I lay down for my nap and ended up reading I couldn't go asleep, babs been kicking and jumping all day! Also my bellys def more pronounced today, I feel like its finally an established D rather than a grown out B! Woohoo!


----------



## Radkat

Whenever I'm extra tired, I always say there's a lot of babymaking going on today. :)


----------



## beth30

I also checked the HB with my doppler and that annoyed him I guess because he has moved much more throughout the day. He never stopped moving enough to make me worry, just not as crazy as the past couple days. I also have been moody all day, and I would like to kill my DH this evening... but I guess I will refrain since I have DS and baby on the way to take care of. Thanks for the posts ladies!


----------



## Affyash

Funny you should ask, dear, because I'm going through the same exact thing right now! I am tired as F*&%! I had no idea why until I saw this post. Perhaps that's exactly what is going on. And while I'm still feeling her, I have noticed decreased movement too. And I'm like a crazy bitch right now with the hormones. It makes me feel better to know you're having some of the same things going on. Ah, the joys of baby making! Hugs!


----------



## JoulesRulez

I'm pretty sure it is related! It kinda goes like this: I feel tired like a dog, then baby's activity level drops, in the next 2-3 days my bump will be bigger! Then activity level picks up again and all is back to normal. Have had this about every 1-2 weeks or so... :thumbup:


----------



## mommy0629

JoulesRulez said:


> I'm pretty sure it is related! It kinda goes like this: I feel tired like a dog, then baby's activity level drops, in the next 2-3 days my bump will be bigger! Then activity level picks up again and all is back to normal. Have had this about every 1-2 weeks or so... :thumbup:

I'm noticing the same exact pattern! :) I also feel extra hungry for a day or so along with the extra tiredness


----------

